# Firewall broken?



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello,

I need help! I used to use NOD32 and the windows firewall but I needed a third party firewall for work so I have upgraded to ESET Smart Security which includes a firewall.

So I uninstalled NOD32 and installed ESS on both machines but I have discovered that the device manager on the XP PC said "This device cannot start" code 10 for the ESET personal firewall miniport and on the Vista PC the ESET GUI said "personal firewall is not working properly" as the "personal firewall rules could not be converted for an unknown reason". 

I have tried uninstalling ESS and reinstalling (using admin account) but still the same occurs. So then I turned off the ESS firewall, which doesnt seem to be working anyway and re-enabled the windows firewall and went to sheilds up to test I am protected and I get FAILED on all accounts! 

So please could anybody tell me how to either get the ESS firewall working or re-enable the windows firewall so that I am at least protected.

Thanks and advance.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

4 p 2:
Which computer do you reference? I don't see Vista, which you reference in your text, in your signature area, with pc specs. 

What is ESS? A link would be useful. 

Thanks. 

RF123


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry my signature may be out of date. I have both an XP and a Vista laptop and both used to work fine with NOD32 and the Windows firewall but both are playing up now that Im using ESET Smart Security (ESS) from http://www.eset.com/

I have just uninstalled ESS from the XP machine and turned back on the windows firewall but I fail the leak test at http://www.grc.com/lt/leaktest.htm and GRC shields up. So it seems I can not go back to using the windows firewall???

Hope Im making sence.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

4 p 2:
Which Vista? Which SP?

Thanks for the link. 
Did you follow these instructions? 
http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2116&cat=ESS&actp=LIST

If so, try installing ESS again, then uninstall it again. 
Too bad that ESET does not include a removal tool in their list of uninstallers for AV programs. 
http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Here's a manual removal / uninstall set of instructions. 
http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?pag...earch&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1236593237280

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

What to do about XP failing grc's test? 
http://www.grc.com/search.htm?cx=00...=firewall+failed&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&sa=Search#1198

RF123


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

I have followed the full instructions to uninstall ESS from my Vista SP1 laptop.
I found all folders, files and registry entries and ESS looks as if it has the firewall enabled but still the leak test fails. Perhaps I am just not testing my firewall correctly?
How can I tell for sure that the ESS firewall is working or that the windows one is if I cant get the ESS one working?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have no experience with ESET / NOD32, so I don't know about their tech support. Have you asked for their input? In theory, they are the experts. No disparagement is intended towards TGF members.

What is the message GRC gives you, regarding the status of your ESET FW?

A screen shot might help.

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Configuring+Windows+Firewall

Open Microsoft Word, or other word processor that uses HTML links. 
Create a link, such as www.techguy.org 
Left click the link. 
Does it connect?

Using the Mozilla link, above, uncheck the work processor you used. 
Reboot the computer. 
Return to the word processor, type: www.techguy.org 
Does it connect? 
If so, your FW did not work for that entry.

RF123


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I plan to call them in the morning. As this ESS firewall doesnt seem right.
Thanks again.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

4 p 2:
Please keep us informed.

*YOU* may become TGF's resident ESS expert!
:up:

RF123


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I tried the symantec firewall test and it actually seems to be functioning even though I still get "device cannot start" in the device manager of the XP PC but I guess I will just have to ignore that "error" as it must not be anything to worry about?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

There is an 'official' Eset/NOD32 section at Wilders Security Forums; http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15

Are you using version 3 or have you upgraded to v 4? It seems that many people are having problems with the upgrade, possibly more so with ESS than with the NOD32 AV.

I have downloaded v4 of NOD32 but haven't installed it yet. I'm waiting for the dust to settle!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

4plus2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help! I used to use NOD32 and the windows firewall but I needed a third party firewall for work so I have upgraded to ESET Smart Security which includes a firewall.
> 
> ...


Dear 4plus2,
Having both the default windows firewall and a third party firewall working at the same time will lead to conflicts. This is the general opinion.So, turn off your windows firewall and check with "shields up" with the third party firewall alone working. ESET's firewall and KIS2009 firewall are good enough and i use KIS and passed all the tests set up by Gibson.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry, for the delayed reply. I would only ever use one firewall at one time. I just ignore the error it reports in the device manager as the ESET firewall seems to be functioning okay. As I have used Shields Up to test it.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

How did you solve your problem? 

RF123


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I just ignore the device manager error "Cannot start device" as it seems the firewall is running.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you. 

Unsubscribed. 

RF123


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi. I uninstalled and upgraded to version 4.0.417.0 and now I dont have this "device cannot start" error in the device manager.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I take that back! As I restarted again and get the error again !! Damn, oh well.


----------

